# Creative Grooming (Anyone Done It?)



## gharrissc (Jun 12, 2012)

Has anyone done this style of grooming on their poodle or would you? I have never have, but don't see any problem with it. Some people think it is cruel, but I don't see anything wrong with it at all.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Quite a few people on this board play around with colour including me, I'm not sure I've seen anyone here actually do the full on sculpting that creative grooming requires, I personally love it but don't have the skill to do it yet, I had a go at turning Lula into a lion a few years ago but it wasn't the greatest job.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I plan on playing with color and different styles when I get my poodle. Not sure if I'll ever compete, but if I got serious about it I would definitely consider it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Here is my standard poodle's creative groom. I did this 2 months ago in April for a pet event.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

What kind of color did you use on him? I'm just starting to play with color, and am going to start offering "tattoos" in my salon with blow pens and if that does well I'm going to invest in an airbrush compressor and some permanent color. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

gharrissc said:


> Has anyone done this style of grooming on their poodle or would you? I have never have, but don't see any problem with it. Some people think it is cruel, but *I don't see anything wrong with it* at all.


I don't either and lots of ways to go. A quick Google image seach tuned up some pretty creative ideas

Ninja Turtle









Team spirit









Modern art


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

These are fun but I am really digging "Modern Art". What an incredibly talented groomer did that dog. I love the sense of whimsy these creative grooms have.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

The reason why I got a white poodle was specifically because I wanted to get into creative grooming and also compete, but then my breeder talked me into showing her in confirmation!! So she needs to hurry up and finish, that way her and I can start experimenting and get into those competitions. The only other dogs I own have short hair so all I've ever done is dye them, but I've never gotten to sculp them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hula (Jun 1, 2013)

tokipoke said:


> Here is my standard poodle's creative groom. I did this 2 months ago in April for a pet event.


This is freaking FANTASTIC! Love it!


----------

